# What size CC buttercomb?



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I've never looked at these combs to purchase, but now that I've upgraded my brushes, I'd like to get a new comb also. Being I have my 2 standards in easy clips (they are water dogs all summer), I haven't needed fancy tools. But, my new Miniature has a long thick puppy coat (he is 4 months), and I'd like to keep him in a longer coat for some time. 
So, is there a size comb or style I should be going for? I will want to use it for all the dogs as long as I have it, not just my little Kai guy.
Should I be looking at other comb brands, or is CC the best way to go.
Thanks, love to hear others advise and experience!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Safari (green packaging) makes a huge line of nice grooming equipment. Its sold in a lot of chain stores. I happen to love TARGET for pet supplies. I am a groomer and have tried tons of stuff. I have cheap and expensive. For one poodle in show coat, you dont need to spend $36 for a comb. My longest lasting comb that has never bent a tooth and is like new and we use it "IN THE TUB" for mats, eye boogers, burrs and everything is a blue handled comb from Target. It is often wet and abused by overuse. It has fairly long teeth, medium close together....it was around $7. Cant beat it. But I got a box of stuff from a groomer closing up...lots of SAFARI in there. They hold up really well in a busy grooming shop.;


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Safari (green packaging) makes a huge line of nice grooming equipment. Its sold in a lot of chain stores. I happen to love TARGET for pet supplies. I am a groomer and have tried tons of stuff. I have cheap and expensive. For one poodle in show coat, you dont need to spend $36 for a comb. My longest lasting comb that has never bent a tooth and is like new and we use it "IN THE TUB" for mats, eye boogers, burrs and everything is a blue handled comb from Target. It is often wet and abused by overuse. It has fairly long teeth, medium close together....it was around $7. Cant beat it. But I got a box of stuff from a groomer closing up...lots of SAFARI in there. They hold up really well in a busy grooming shop.;


Thank you! Will look into that!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I _love_ our CC Buttercomb #004. Worth every penny; we use it more than any other implement. I'm no big grooming expert, by any stretch of the imagination, but I do appreciate quality tools. One thing I did discover is that, if you get a metal comb with a plastic handle, it builds up a huge static change. Zzzzap! The all-metal CC comb is static free.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*


LEUllman said:



I love our CC Buttercomb #004. Worth every penny; we use it more than any other implement. I'm no big grooming expert, by any stretch of the imagination, but I do appreciate quality tools. One thing I did discover is that, if you get a metal comb with a plastic handle, it builds up a huge static change. Zzzzap! The all-metal CC comb is static free.

Click to expand...

*
LUllman:
Where can these be purchased.. Does PetEdge carry them if not who does?
Thanks


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> LUllman:
> "Where can these be purchased.. Does PetEdge carry them if not who does?"
> 
> I've seen them on Amazon, and at Combs & Handles


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> LUllman:
> Where can these be purchased.. Does PetEdge carry them if not who does?
> Thanks


You can get them at Showdogstore.com, or direct from Chris Christensen. I bought a #004 "Poodle Comb" (what else?) and a #001 "All Fine Tooth." The coarser Poodle Comb is the one we use, though.

You can get 10% off at the Showdogstore until Aug 31 by entering coupon code AUG16 during checkout.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys !


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Every place I look at the CC combs, the shipping just kills and takes the fun out of ordering. : (


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Shipping to Cda. even for this small item is very expensive.. Sometime more so than the price of the comb.. :bird:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a CC buttercomb, it's really, really nice... I also didn't want to have to pay for shipping, so was putting off buying a comb, but then I found a dealer selling them at a dog show, so was able to avoid the shipping! Prices were the same as online.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

My must have CC combs are:

CC poodle comb:
Chris Christensen - BUTTERCOMB #004 POODLE COMB

CC extra wide and long toothed comb:
Chris Christensen - Buttercomb #015 Extra Long Teeth, All Coarse


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> My must have CC combs are:
> 
> CC poodle comb:
> Chris Christensen - BUTTERCOMB #004 POODLE COMB
> ...



Those are nice combs. At the end of the day, though, the best comb is the one that feels right in your hand and trust me.... it is interesting how different they can feel. I think you should go to a large dog show that will have a number of vendors and hold the different combs to get a feel for them. Plus, you will save on shipping.


----------

